# Ventilation questions



## Treebeard (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, Basically im looking at moving my grow to a differant room but the problem is it has no windows or ventilation of any kind. If i put a intake fan extracting air from a room next door with the windows open a little etc..will that be a good enough fresh air supply?  do you normally hook up an air intake so its taking air directly from outside? ive never had to do any of this before and im a bit confused! Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> Hello, Basically im looking at moving my grow to a differant room but the problem is it has no windows or ventilation of any kind. If i put a intake fan extracting air from a room next door with the windows open a little etc..will that be a good enough fresh air supply? do you normally hook up an air intake so its taking air directly from outside? ive never had to do any of this before and im a bit confused! Thanks


* How big is the room you are moving to? Is it a full room or a closet? *


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 8, 2007)

well its about 8.5ftx8.5ft with a sloping ceiling, so its about 3ft high on one side and about 7ft high on the other if you can imagine that. And It has a tiny little door in one corner. Ive just built a big shelf in one half of the room and thats the area i will be using. I was going to just put a sheet of mylar across the front instead of building a door and a fan extracting air from the area. But the problem is unless i leave the door open at all times it will just be re-using the same air over and over. Unless i want to make a hole in a 3ft thick wall to outside, the only option i have is to put a vent into the next door room, but i dont know if thats gonna be enough?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> well its about 8.5ftx8.5ft with a sloping ceiling, so its about 3ft high on one side and about 7ft high on the other if you can imagine that. And It has a tiny little door in one corner. Ive just built a big shelf in one half of the room and thats the area i will be using. I was going to just put a sheet of mylar across the front instead of building a door and a fan extracting air from the area. But the problem is unless i leave the door open at all times it will just be re-using the same air over and over. Unless i want to make a hole in a 3ft thick wall to outside, the only option i have is to put a vent into the next door room, but i dont know if thats gonna be enough?


*OK so the room you have has a door right? You can do all your venting in and out of your door. We did it with our closet and it works great.*


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you mean? just put a vent fan on the door or just open it once in a while? Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> What do you mean? just put a vent fan on the door or just open it once in a while? Thanks


*You got it man. Put yourself a vent fan on the door. This is how we set ours up. we have 2 fans sucking the hot air out or the grow room and we have 1 fan pushing fresh air in. At one point we were just gonna put some vent holes for fresh air but thought a fan would work better. Not seeing any problems so far.  If ya need a pic let me know? *


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 8, 2007)

ahh ok i understand. Thanks TBG, hopefully i'll get the new room set-up soon and get some pics posted. Thanks again


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2007)

Offspring_36 said:
			
		

> ahh ok i understand. Thanks TBG, hopefully i'll get the new room set-up soon and get some pics posted. Thanks again


*Cool man. If you have any problems just give a yell my friend.  *


----------



## sman (May 11, 2007)

anyone have the one about the homemand carbon filter


----------



## hemp319 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a similar dilemma. im starting my grow room in a small closet (2x4).  I was wandering if cutting  holes in my door for fans might allow light to escape or enter during dark periods.  also would I need an active air exhaust blow fan? I thought of using a circular saw to cut a hole at top for exhaust while covering the outside of the door with a vent cover to conceal the fan.  I wanna make certain this is a good idea before I carve up my closet door


----------

